# No really!



## KeyLol

*No really!*
*¿*Qu*é* quiere decir esto?


----------



## donbeto

Necesitaremos más contexto, por favor.


----------



## whiterabbitg

KeyLol said:


> Que quiere decir esto?



Hi KeyLol, welcome to the forum,

Maybe this could be something like;  "No, ¿de veras?   "

Saludos
wr


----------



## david314

Perhaps something like:  _íS*í*, es verdad!

_But yes, we do require context.


----------



## KeyLol

No really! I was really about to faint.
Esto es lo que les puedo dar.


----------



## machokrap

Entonces: *¡*En serio!


----------



## whiterabbitg

KeyLol said:


> No really! I was really about to faint.
> Esto es lo que les puedo dar.



Donbeto is right, context trumps all!     

Cheers
wr


----------



## aztlaniano

machokrap said:


> Entonces: En serio!


Sí, o "te lo aseguro".


----------



## KeyLol

Ok! Entiendo. Muchas gracias. Me dificulta un poco cómo leer las cosas dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Aviador

¿No será _not really_?
Concuerdo. Se necesita un contexto.


----------



## outkast

Me parece que le falta una comaÑ No, really.
No, en serio.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings members,

I think we have two 'reallys' here.   The first and the second each mean a different thing in my opinion.

'No, de veras,estaba realmente al punto de desmayarme'.      I hope the Spanish structure is correct.  

Saludos
wr


----------



## outkast

whiterabbitg said:


> Greetings members,
> 
> I think we have two 'reallys' here.   The first and the second each mean a different thing in my opinion.
> 
> 'No, de veras,estaba realmente al punto de desmayarme'.      I hope the Spanish structure is correct.
> 
> Saludos
> wr


OK, we get the No, (comma) de veras. Or as I suggested earlier _No, (comma) en serio..._
What is the second one?


----------



## whiterabbitg

outkast said:


> OK, we get the No, (comma) de veras. Or as I suggested earlier _No, (comma) en serio..._
> What is the second one?



No really!( 1st one- no, en serio), I was really (2nd one- realmente)about to faint.  

Hope this is clear.  

Cheers
wr


----------



## horsewishr

outkast said:


> Me parece que le falta una coma. No, really.
> No, en serio.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## aztlaniano

KeyLol said:


> Que quiere decir esto?


Quiere decir, ¿quiénes hablan? ¿Dónde están? ¿Qué está pasando? ¿Qué viene antes de la frase "No really"?


----------



## Elcanario

whiterabbitg said:


> Greetings members,
> 
> I think we have two 'reallys' here.   The first and the second each mean a different thing in my opinion.
> 
> 'No, de veras,estaba realmente al punto de desmayarme'.      I hope the Spanish structure is correct.
> 
> Saludos
> wr


Hola whiterabbitg
Aquí decimos 'a punto de' en ese sentido. 'Al punto' están por ejemplo los espaguetis o el arroz cuando están bien cocidos, también usado como locución adverbial que expresa _a tiempo, sin la menor dilación_ o simplemente para referirse 'a el punto (de ebullición por ejemplo)'.
Un saludo


----------



## outkast

whiterabbitg said:


> No really!( 1st one- no, en serio), I was really (2nd one- realmente)about to faint.
> 
> Hope this is clear.
> 
> Cheers
> wr


Are you saying _No really I was about to faint _(no comma) as your second option?
I'm sorry but I don't get it.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Elcanario said:


> Hola whiterabbitg
> Aquí decimos 'a punto de' en ese sentido. 'Al punto' están por ejemplo los espaguetis o el arroz cuando están bien cocidos, también usado como locución adverbial que expresa _a tiempo, sin la menor dilación_ o simplemente para referirse 'a el punto (de ebullición por ejemplo)'.
> Un saludo



Greetings Elcanario,
Thanks for the clarification of that use of 'a punto'.  I was trying for something closer to these examples given in Oxford online; 

has llegado a punto para ayudarme, you've arrived just in time to help me 

a punto de + infinitivo/infinitive 

estábamos a punto de cenar cuando llamaste.    we were about to have dinner when you phoned 

estuvo a punto de matarse en el accidente. he was nearly killed in the accident, 

he came within an inch of being killed in the accident 

estaba a punto de decírmelo cuando tú entraste 

she was on the point of telling me o/or she was about to tell me when you came in 

se notaba que estaba a punto de llorar. you could see she was on the verge of tears

Thanks again
Saludos
wr

I know I should have used the 'a punto' instead of 'al punto' as you pointed out.  

Thanks again
wr


----------



## outkast

*A punto de *means_ just about_. The question is about no really.


----------



## whiterabbitg

outkast said:


> Are you saying _No really I was about to faint _(no comma) as your second option?
> I'm sorry but I don't get it.



Greetings outkast,
See if this makes any sense to you.

I agree with the use of the commas completely, I've been using them also in my sentences.  

Just to clarify about the second time 'really' is used in the example given by KeyLol in post #5, this is my take on the definition; 

 estaba realmente contenta. she was really happy 
realmente no fue así. it wasn't really like that.

I see this as being different from the first use of 'no really,', which i think is more like the term, 'no, de veras' or 'no, en serio'.  

I hope I have made this clear.  

Respectfully
wr


----------



## outkast

But then there would be a comma after the No! 
O no?


----------



## k-in-sc

Or "te juro que" for the second "really."


----------



## outkast

What second really?


----------



## whiterabbitg

For sure, it needs the comma.    

And yes, that's a neat suggestion k.  

Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

outkast said:


> What second really?





KeyLol said:


> No *really*! I was *really* about to faint.
> Esto es lo que les puedo dar.


Try to keep up


----------



## whiterabbitg

outkast said:


> What second really?



The second occurence of 'really' in the statement.


----------



## outkast

k-in-sc said:


> Try to keep up


Ah! Post #5.
Sure, sorry early weekend.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Don't forget your comma!

Sure, sorry, early weekend.     (Sorry[comma] I couldn't resist.)

Cheers


----------



## outkast

whiterabbitg said:


> Don't forget your comma!
> 
> Sure, sorry, early weekend.     (Sorry[comma] I couldn't resist.)
> 
> Cheers


Comma away!
This is a really good bourbon.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## whiterabbitg

outkast said:


> Comma away!
> This is a really good bourbon.
> Have a great weekend.



You have a good one too.  Be safe out there amongst the hoi polloi.   

Cheers
wr


----------

